# Chihuahuas and Strokes



## fecielo

Hello everyone. I used to be a member of this forum under a different name but have not been here in so long I have forgotten my screen name and have changed e-mails since. So here I am under a new name.

Here is my problem and I am really hoping that someone on here can give me advice.

My chi Chico is now almost 7 years old. I purchased him from what I later found out was a BYB and he has had trouble with seizures since the first day I got him. He laways recovers within a few seconds though.

Anyway, Friday evening i came home kind of late. Let my puppies out (2 chis and 1 terrier) Chico was fine when I went to bed. He was curled up w/mommy like always.

Skip to the next morning. I got up early and let the dogs out like always except Chico didn't come. I found him in the dining room and when he saw me coming he rolled over on his back....now he does that all the time when he doesn't want to get up so it shoudn't have been a big deal but hi seyes looked funny to me. So I picked him up and took him outside and sat him down and that's when I saw that the legs on his right side didn't work. I was freaked. Now I have had him looked at and I am being told that there is not really anything that can be done for him but they tested him and said he knows his name, he's eating and drinking, and when they put their finger on his forehead he closes both eyes so it doesnt look like either side of his brain is damaged. They say he will recover in a few days but this is now Tuesday and I am still waiting for even a glimpse of my baby's old personality.

Has anyone else gone through this with their baby?


----------



## REBECCA

Sending prayers and hugs your way. I hope Chico is back to his old self very, very soon.


----------



## hallow91

I have no info for you. I just wanted to send positive vibes your way. Hope Chico gets well soon.


----------



## Krista

Awww poor little guy  I'm sorry I don't know anything about that in dogs but I really hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

I'm sorry to hear about Chico's illness. We hope Chico makes a speedy recovery.

My deceased chi had vestibular syndrome when she was 14 years old and recovered from it in 2 weeks. She passed away at the age of 15.

Here is some info regarding strokes in dogs from http://www.practical-pet-care.com/new_topic.php?ID=2.2008022911462356:

"I'd be very suprised if your dog had an actually stroke. First off, what type of testing did your vet do to determine your dog has a stroke?? The truth is, strokes, cerebrovascular accidents are very rare in dogs. Dogs can have other medical conditions that will produce "stroke like symptoms" things such as brain tumors, hypoglycemia, heart problems, bleeding disorders, build up of toxins in the blood and something called Vestibular Syndrome which is also called "Old Dog" Vestibular Syndrome . The only way your vet can determine if your dog indeed had a stroke is by doing a cat scan of the brain or look for any blockage in the arteries that would decrease the amount of blood going to the brain. Something called atherosclerosis (blockage in the coronary arteries) is the leading cause of strokes in dogs, but this too is not very common in dogs. Your vet needs to do blood work, xrays to find the cause and to confim that your dog did indeed have a stroke. Strokes are not treated with steroids and antibiotics but things such as old dog vestibular syndrome are. Vestibular syndrome is actually the inflammation of the vestibular nerve in the middle ear which causes a dog to lose it coordination and balance, it makes a dog dizzy or "sea sick" feeling which in turn causes a dog to vomit. Dogs will also have something called Nystagmus in their eyes which causes their eyes to flicker or twitch back and forth, plus they'll have a head tilt. Some vets will refer to vestibular syndrome as a stroke but it is NOT a stroke, infact, dogs that come down with vestibular syndrome make a 100% recovery usually within 2 weeks and the only lasting affect may be a slight head tilt.. If your vet just looked at your dog and didn't do any kind of extensiving testing, he cannot say for certain your dog had a stroke and you might want to go to another vet for a second opinion or have him refer you to a veterinary neurologist to find out for certain what your dog has. I'm more inclined to think your dog has Vestibular Syndrome which in time will go away. Some things you have to do to help your dog is, use a towel and take it under it's belly and hold the ends to help support them when they have to go outside. They will walk with help. Secondly, you have to hand feed them. They're so dizzy they can't eat or drink by themselves.. I too had a dog what suffered with bouts of old dog vestibular syndrome.."


----------



## ria

I,m so sorry to hear your news you must be so worried. I an,t help I am afraid but I am sending prayers your way. I do hope he recovers soon.


----------



## tazruby

hope your lil man is back to himself very soon


----------



## Yoshismom

Prayers and thoughts on their way!


----------

